# Payslip Message: "Pension Contributions have been remitted"?



## FiveFingers (15 Dec 2005)

Hi, 

I'm not sure where to post this query. 

Received my payslip for this month with the following message at the bottom:

"Pension contributions on last month's slip(s) have been remitted per the Pensions Act 1990 Sec  58A."

Does anyone know what this means?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Pension Contributions have been remitted?*

If you are paying money into a pension (occupational or _PRSA_) through payroll then presumably this is formal notification that the deductions have been remitted to the pension underwriters? Have you asked your payroll department for clarification? I know that _PRSAs _require contributions to be remitted within something like 20-30 days of deduction from salary. I presume somthing similar applies to occupational schemes.


----------



## FiveFingers (15 Dec 2005)

*Re: Pension Contributions have been remitted?*

Thanks Clubman, that makes sense. The word "remit" in that context threw me off.


----------

